# .:]Update to golden jardini and arapaima gigas :)



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys , I have some time on my hand so i thought i would post some pics for you all to see the progress of these two fishes for you all to see ..I know some of you all would love to see the progress thus far.

Well i named the jardini, Miss jusrani..since its shaping up like a female..




















And finally the arapaima gigas..now i named him Mario but i still cant determine if its male or female..






















this is the link to the thread previously when they were younger for new viewers.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=137041


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Gorgeous fish!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I absolutely adore arapaima. They are such prehistoric looking fish. I watched a documentary that included a whole section on arapaima and it was amazing watching them in their native habitat. 

I don't know why celebrities and the insanely rich spend so much money on reef tanks for their homes. I reckon a massive flooded forest biotope tank with an arapaima would be miles better.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

yea mario behaves like a puppy that wants food..he comes to the top and folllows me..its just a habbit arapaimas have ..i do plan to build a 3 acre lake in the countryside and put in a few of these..see if i can breed them.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What is the length on the arapaima now Bettaboy? It's been a while. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

hey olympia, he is almost 24 inches..he has quite a appetite.


----------

